# Update Passport Details ImmiAccount



## AlexZ (Apr 18, 2017)

I am currently on a 485 visa under my old passport. I submitted my EOI for a 189 visa and was approved under my old passport as well.

How do I go about updating my passport details in ImmiAccount? I just can't find the section for it.

Can I send the DIBP the application for my 189 visa with the new passport and just list the old passport as "other passport"?


----------



## AlexZ (Apr 18, 2017)

Bump for this.

Is there an alternative to submitting form 929, as my EOI has already been approved and I am now filling out the 189 application.


----------



## JanneKL (Jan 6, 2016)

Once you are logged in, select the visa application. On your left will be a menu. Select "Update us". There will be three options: Change address details, change email addres details and change passport details.


----------



## AlexZ (Apr 18, 2017)

JanneKL said:


> Once you are logged in, select the visa application. On your left will be a menu. Select "Update us". There will be three options: Change address details, change email addres details and change passport details.


Found it. Thanks! You're a live saver JanneKL


----------



## mansoorb (Dec 13, 2016)

Guys,

I was able to update the passport details via IMMI account and it reflected in VEVO immediately.

however, can someone let me know whether I will get a new grant letter as well with passport number updated or I do not need to worry about it?


----------



## baldur (Aug 27, 2017)

mansoorb said:


> Guys,
> 
> I was able to update the passport details via IMMI account and it reflected in VEVO immediately.
> 
> however, can someone let me know whether I will get a new grant letter as well with passport number updated or I do not need to worry about it?


no you didnt get granted another visa, your current visa has been conveyed from your old passport to new passport. in other words, you dont need to carry your old passport along with your current passport whilst travelling.


----------

